# Links in email messages not working



## misterwilson (Mar 11, 2005)

When I receive an email message in OE that contains a link, if I click on the link nothing happens. I have to copy the link and paste it into the address box in IE. 

Also, many links in Internet Explorer don't work for me (some do, some don't) (links that are javascripts never work). Again, I have to copy the link and paste it into a new explorer window.

Both problems are very annoying.

My security settings are set for medium-low. 
I am on Windows 2000p.
Any ideas anyone?


----------



## wenpeek (Oct 14, 2004)

I just fixed the same problem on my computer (Windows 2000). I had to uninstall Yahoo Companion (yahoo toolbar) and also disable my pop-up blocker provided by my ISP in order for me to be able to open links. Everything works fine now.


----------



## misterwilson (Mar 11, 2005)

Thanks for your input. However, I don't have Yahoo Companion. I do have Google search bar.


----------



## sekirt (Mar 28, 2003)

A) Start with the easiest and see if it works:
IE->Tools->Internet Options->Programs Tab.
Click Reset web settings button.

B) One or more of the following DLLs might be improperly registered.

1. Quit all programs that are running. 
2. Click Start, and then click Run. 
3. Type regsvr32 urlmon.dll and then click OK. 
4. When you receive the "DllRegisterServer in urlmon.dll succeeded" message, click OK.

5. Repeat, substituting each of these additional DLLs:
Shdocvw.dll 
Msjava.dll 
Actxprxy.dll 
Oleaut32.dll 
Mshtml.dll 
Browseui.dll 
Shell32.dll (Windows XP and Windows 2000 only)

C) If that doesn't work:
For Windows version (Win 98/ME/2000/XP) - Download iefix:
http://www.winxptutor.com/download/iefix.zip

It is a general purpose repair utility for Internet Explorer which repairs Internet Explorer by registering it's core DLL files. Additionally if it detects Windows 2000/XP as the Operating System, it runs SFC to restore missing or corrupt Windows system files.

Requires Microsoft VB6 runtimes for Windows 98/ME systems, download here:
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...61-7A9C-43E7-9117-F673077FFB3C&displaylang=en

sekirt


----------

